# 2011 Cannondale CAAD 10 3???



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Hello everyone, i am considering purchasing the 2011 Cannondale CAAD 10 3 Ultegra to add to my collection of bikes. This would be my first cannondale, so i do not really know the brand very well aside from the reviews i have heard here. I do know that they make great mountain bikes, as i also enjoy mountain biking. 

I would be using the bike mainly for fast group rides, and occasionally racing. (Basically this bike would be used whenever i am too timid to ride my full Carbon Fiber bike, for fear of damaging it.)

I have a few questions before i spend $2000 on this bike:

1. Is the 2011 CAAD 10 frame made of good quality Aluminum and well built, or is it a frame that wears out after 1 or 2 seasons of riding? I am looking for somthing that will last 10 years or more with proper care and maintenence.

2. How good is cannondales customer service??? I know Trek is great with the Lifetime warranty, but how is cannondale when it comes to standing behind their warranty??? (Hopefully i will not need to use the warranty)

3. I know the Ultegra 6700 parts are good, and the rims are marginal, but how are the rest of the components like the FSA cranks and brakes???

4. What items would need upgrading (besides the wheels) to make this bike a solid, reliable ride for many many years to come?????

Also if you have any pics or opinions about the 2011 CAAD 10 please post them up!!!!


Thank you for any help,
Jon


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

1) Yes to high quality, No to "wearing out".

2) They have quite good customer service

3) I'll get flak for this, but FSA cranks aren't bad. The brakes will stop you just fine. Maybe not as light or refined as Shimano brakes, but the upgrade probably isn't worth it (unless you get a good deal).

4) Not an upgrade, but find a saddle that fits your butt and make sure the bike is properly fitted. The wheels are reliable and durable, just not super light (although the 2011 aksiums are something like half a pound lighter than the previous iteration).


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

I Agree with the previous post.


----------

